# Low Fat desserts



## curlz (Jun 9, 2007)

hey guys , this is my first post. I love this website. I've always followed another favorite Website
for low fat desserts. Fudge and Muffins are fantastic.
I just made a batch last night , for snacks.


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi curlz, welcome to DC!  Besides the link, you might want to look at the forum's Health, Nutrition and Special Diets thread.  Have a nice time here!


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Jun 9, 2007)

Low Fat???? Well there goes all my desserts haha...Chocolate, Cream Cheese, Whole milk, and Heavy Cream are all out...

When I try to make healthy type desserts I usually go for a smoothie drink.  Use all fresh fruits...I find it extremely hard to make a nice tasting dessert while keeping out All the Fat and Sugar...

I will have to check out your page though....maybe I can learn a thing or two...

Have a good day and welcome,


----------



## curlz (Jun 10, 2007)

thats true.. it's difficult to stay away from the fat and sugar.. but you may never know it may actually taste alright.. and indulging wouldnt be so painful!


----------



## philso (Jun 10, 2007)

low- or non-fat desserts

easiest: frozen fruit. sections of fresh fruit stuffed into individual serving sized tupperware and frozen. grapefruit is good, as are mixed fruits, even apple. nuking about 20 seconds will soften it just enough to get your spoon into it.

fairly straight foward: mock cheesecake (refrigerator type) made from yogurt, no cream cheese.  soften some gelatin in water. warm up some yogurt in a pan, sweeten and flavor to taste (sugar, honey, vanilla, lemon, fruit puree...).  add the gelatin and stir till it's dissolved. it doesn't need to come to a boil. pour into tupperware or custard cups and let set in fridge.

of course egg whites go a long way too.  baked meringues and macaroons for example. you could even do fruit mousses (e.g. raspberry or strawberry) using more egg whites and 86ing the whipped cream.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 10, 2007)

aguynamedrobert said:
			
		

> Low Fat???? Well there goes all my desserts haha...Chocolate, Cream Cheese, Whole milk, and Heavy Cream are all out...
> 
> When I try to make healthy type desserts I usually go for a smoothie drink. Use all fresh fruits...I find it extremely hard to make a nice tasting dessert while keeping out All the Fat and Sugar...
> 
> ...


 

  I was thinking the same thing   A few days ago I made some brownies that called for 1 1/2 sticks of butter, 2 cups of sugar, 3/4 c. cocoa, whoa, it had been years since I had made that decadence, but it sure is good!


----------

